# First frog death bummer



## Wug (Mar 1, 2009)

Kinda bummed right now. I think stress was the killer. I picked up a pair of tinc yellowbacks back in June of 09. I had them in a 18x18x24 exoterra. Froglets at the time so seems about now they would be reaching sexual maturity. I think they are both males not 100%. The one that died was always shy, always hiding, I never saw him out and hunt. I just thought that was his personality because he was always like that. I never saw the 2 fight they just kinda ignored each other. He would sit in a cocohut all the time. I would throw flies his way, he would come right to the opening of the hut grab a few and go right back in. He wasn't sickly skinny but nowwhere near as fat or as big overall as the other one.
The past week he was not in the cocohut but down in the leaf litter. 3 days ago one of the film canisters had fell off the glass I went to put it back and I didn't realize he was in it. So prob had a fight with the other one over the hut and me staring him the face sealed his fate. This morning I found him motionless and some flies walking on his body. The other frog...sitting in the dead ones favorite coco hut. I thought the tank was big enough guess not. Weird how you see the signs after the fact. Now the newb in me wants to get another one to replace him. I'm not gonna do that I think I'll wait until I'm sure he is male and look for a female yellowback. Which I have never seen for sale.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

It's impossible to draw any death conclusion based on what you have written or without a necroscopy. It could have been 15 different things, some non-stress related.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Most of the time you will not see signs of outward aggression. When one frog is staying in the hut and only popping it's head out to grab a fly that roams by is a good indication. We've all made mistakes. Learn from it and move forward. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wug (Mar 1, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> It's impossible to draw any death conclusion based on what you have written or without a necroscopy. It could have been 15 different things, some non-stress related.



True could have been something completely different. I guess I'm just theorizing. I wanna learn from this so it doesn't happen again. My temps and humidity have been stable. Could it have been health/parasite related? I will never know.


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

You could always send the body to Dr Frye, he might be able to tell you if he was sick.........
That sucks, we have all lost frogs at one point or another, the first one always seems to be the hardest. Don't blame yourself, it was just his time.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Wug,

Sorry for the loss. Feel free to post some photos of the remaining frog and I'm sure you'll get some good ideas as to sex.

Take care, Richard.



Wug said:


> Kinda bummed right now. I think stress was the killer. I picked up a pair of tinc yellowbacks back in June of 09. I had them in a 18x18x24 exoterra. Froglets at the time so seems about now they would be reaching sexual maturity. I think they are both males not 100%. The one that died was always shy, always hiding, I never saw him out and hunt. I just thought that was his personality because he was always like that. I never saw the 2 fight they just kinda ignored each other. He would sit in a cocohut all the time. I would throw flies his way, he would come right to the opening of the hut grab a few and go right back in. He wasn't sickly skinny but nowwhere near as fat or as big overall as the other one.
> The past week he was not in the cocohut but down in the leaf litter. 3 days ago one of the film canisters had fell off the glass I went to put it back and I didn't realize he was in it. So prob had a fight with the other one over the hut and me staring him the face sealed his fate. This morning I found him motionless and some flies walking on his body. The other frog...sitting in the dead ones favorite coco hut. I thought the tank was big enough guess not. Weird how you see the signs after the fact. Now the newb in me wants to get another one to replace him. I'm not gonna do that I think I'll wait until I'm sure he is male and look for a female yellowback. Which I have never seen for sale.


----------

